
On balancing life and startups - sam
http://octopart.com/blog/get?y=2007&m=6&d=4
======
tx
Interesting... I did _exactly_ the opposite: after we started working on our
startup I realized that I'll just burn myself to death by coding my ass off
and not seeing anything outside of my monitors.

Besides, you _really_ do start thinking more clearly when you add some
physical activity into the mix. Perhaps there may be a simple medical
explanation for this, possibly improved blood flow or something.

So I started running 3 miles a day, followed by a series of pushups and
crunches, every day without exceptions, and actually I am getting close to be
in the best shape of my life. :-)

~~~
ced
A lot of hormones start flowing when doing exercise. I used to go burn myself
running for a kilometer right before my exams.

------
RyanGWU82
I found the opposite with grad school: I was exhausted from all the work, and
consequently I've been inactive and not eating well. Over the summer I'll be
back at a normal 9-5 job, and I'm really hoping to get some exercise and
nutritional balance in order.

------
iamwil
This reminds me of stories of game programmers that would wait 2+ hours for a
full compile. In the meantime, they did crunches and curls, and ended up with
rock hard abs.

